# 120mm oder 140mm Lüfter im Deckel?



## X3N05 (24. Mai 2012)

*120mm oder 140mm Lüfter im Deckel?*

Hallo Community!
Habe mal eine Frage bezüglich der Lüfterwahl in einem Sharkoon Rebel 9 Aluminium U3.
Das Gehäuse bietet im Deckel die Möglichkeit einen 120mm oder 140mm Lüfter zu platzieren.
Es befinden sich bereits jeweils ein BlacksilentPRO 120mm vorne und hinten im Gehäuse.
Die Frage ist nun ob ich im Deckel einen weiteren davon platziere oder lieber den BlacksilentPRO 140mm nehme. Der hat weniger Luftdurchsatz aber dafür deckt er die volle Breite des Lufteinlasses ab und dichtet das System so besser ab. (Ist das relevant?)
Und würde der geringere Luftdurchsatz nicht ohnehin reichen, da die warme Luft ja ohnehin schon nach oben steigt? Sie muss ja nur noch raus aus dem Gehäuse und drückt sich ja praktisch schon von ganz allein gegen den Deckel. (Ich hoffe ihr versteht was ich damit meine^^)

Also schießt los und gebt euren Senf dazu


----------



## FreezerX (24. Mai 2012)

*AW: 120mm oder 140mm Lüfter im Deckel?*

Ich würde einen 140mm Lüfter nehmen, wenn überhaupt einen.
Die Unterschiede zwischen 140mm und 120mm werden äußerst gering sein.


----------



## BautznerSnef (24. Mai 2012)

*AW: 120mm oder 140mm Lüfter im Deckel?*

Größer ist besser. Bzw. kann der 140er mindestends die selbe Leistung mit weniger Geräuschen absolvieren.


----------



## X3N05 (24. Mai 2012)

Was mich verunsichert ist eben, dass der 140er laut angabe rund 20 Kubikmeter weniger wegschafft. Daher überhaupt erst de Frage...


----------



## FreezerX (24. Mai 2012)

*AW: 120mm oder 140mm Lüfter im Deckel?*

Das bleibt leistungstechnisch absolut gleich .


----------



## X3N05 (24. Mai 2012)

Ok dann wird es, auch aus ästhetischen Gründen, der 140er 
Die Noiseblocker machen optisch richtig was her. Wirken sehr Edel!


----------



## ich111 (24. Mai 2012)

*AW: 120mm oder 140mm Lüfter im Deckel?*

Ich würde den PK-2 nehmen, da der einen großen Regelbereich hat


----------



## Jackey555 (24. Mai 2012)

*AW: 120mm oder 140mm Lüfter im Deckel?*

Ja is meiner Meinung nach einer der besten Lüfter. Nach langem Wechseln werde ich nun auch bei denen bleiben.


----------



## BautznerSnef (24. Mai 2012)

*AW: 120mm oder 140mm Lüfter im Deckel?*

Ich würde mich da nicht nur auf Noiseblocker beschränken wollen. Auch Noctua hat sehr gute Lüfter: Noctua NF-P14 FLX, 140x140x25mm, 1200rpm, 110.3m³/h, 19.6dB(A) | Geizhals.at Deutschland

Das Nonplusultra: be quiet! Shadow Wings SW1 Mid-Speed 140mm (T14025-MR-2/BL055)


----------



## X3N05 (24. Mai 2012)

Sind aber leider beide lauter. Bin da sehr empfindlich


----------



## ich111 (24. Mai 2012)

*AW: 120mm oder 140mm Lüfter im Deckel?*

Kann man ja runterregeln


----------



## X3N05 (24. Mai 2012)

Viel zu anstrengend! ;P


----------



## BautznerSnef (24. Mai 2012)

*AW: 120mm oder 140mm Lüfter im Deckel?*

Noch leiser gehts mit dem: Scythe Slip Stream 140x140x25mm, 500rpm, 46m³/h, 9.6dB(A) (SM1425SL12SL) | Geizhals.at Deutschland


----------



## X3N05 (24. Mai 2012)

Ja die hatte ich auch in Erwägung gezogen aber die haben manchmal lagergeräusche hab ich gelesen. Daher hab ich zu NB gegriffen da man da nur den Luftzug hört (wenn überhaupt irgendwas).


----------



## BautznerSnef (24. Mai 2012)

*AW: 120mm oder 140mm Lüfter im Deckel?*

Das ist Normal, das sind Qualitätsschwankungen die bei jeder Firma vorkommen. Und ein Rückgaberecht hat man ja auch noch.


----------



## Eddy@Nanoxia (24. Mai 2012)

*AW: 120mm oder 140mm Lüfter im Deckel?*

Als Hilfestellung ein paar Grundregeln beim Lüfterkauf:

Mal vorrausgestzt der 120 mm und 140 mm Lüfter haben identische Lüfterblätter (also die Form) ...

- schaufelt bei gleicher Drehzahl ein 140 mm Lüfter ca. 27% mehr Luft. Völlig gleich was ein Hersteller ansonsten schreibt. Oft sind die Herstellerangaben frei aus der Luft gegriffen. 

- Der 120 mm Lüfter erzeugt immer mehr druck als der 140 mm Lüfter - bei gleicher Drehzahl. Das ist interessant wenn der Lüfter direkt auf einen Kühlköper mit schmalen Finnenabständen sitzen soll, oder eben Luft zwischen Ritzen im Gehäuse hindurch pressen muss. Bei einem normalen Gehäuselüfter für den Deckel, die Front oder das Heck, ist das aber unbedeutend. 

- Ein 140 mm Lüfter ist bei gleicher Drehzahl immer lauter als ein 120 mm Lüfter. Das ist so ein wenig der Irrglaube das ein größerer Lüfter automatisch leiser ist. Man hat lediglich den Vorteil, den 140 mm Lüfter langsamer drehen lassen zu können und dabei die selbe Menge an Luft zu schaufeln. Das ist dann auch leiser. Aber bei gleicher Drehzahl erzeugt der 140 mm Lüfter immer ein höheres Luftrauschen und damit eine höhere Lautstärke. Lagergeräusche mal außen vor gelassen. 

Natürlich differenzieren sich die Vergleich bei unterschiedlichen Lüfterblättern. Allerdings sind die Werte tatsächlich gar nicht so groß wie man meinen könnte. Die relativ grobe Regel ist hierbei - desto mehr Lüfterblätter, oder desto größere Lüfterblätter, desto höher der Luftdruck und desto höher die Lautstärke bei gleicher Drehzahl, weil einfach mehr Luft bewegt wird. Und Luft die sich bewegt kann man nicht wirklich leise bekommen, auch nicht mit noch so tollen Wellenformen, Abrisskanten oder Luftleitblechen. Das hilft ein wenig, ist aber am Ende ein Faktor der kaum eine Rolle spielt. 50/min langsamer und es ist wieder ausgeglichen. Einen "merkbaren" Leistungsverlust hat man dabei nicht einmal.


----------



## Stryke7 (24. Mai 2012)

*AW: 120mm oder 140mm Lüfter im Deckel?*

jap, kreisfläche berechnet sich als  pi*r^2. 

120er lüfter:  452 cm²

140er lüfter:  615cm²


der große lüfter hat also trotz seines nur geringfügig größeren radius  36 % mehr fläche!  
das würde bedeuten, dass der gleiche lüfter in größer in etwa auch so viel mehr luft schaufelt. 

natürlich sind die beiden lüfter nicht gleich, aber dennoch haben 14er lüfter meist einen deutlich größeren durchsatz. oder können bei gleicher leistung deutlich langsamer drehen, um somit viel leiser zu sein.

auch optisch finde ich das ne gute größe  


ich würde also auch immer den 14cm lüfter empfehlen


----------



## FKY2000 (24. Mai 2012)

*AW: 120mm oder 140mm Lüfter im Deckel?*

Habe das gleiche Gehäuse (Sharkoon Rebel9 Alu) und erst nen 120mm Enermax TB Silence mit 900rpm rotieren lassen, jetzt einen 140mm Enermax TB Silence mit 720 rpm ... 

Der 140er ist leiser, da halt weniger rpm ... einen Temperaturunterschied habe ich nicht messen/merken können...denke die Menge an geschaufelter Luft entspricht sich in etwa...sinnvoll sind beide um warme Luft raus zu schaufeln ... würde dank der geringeren Geräuschemissionen zum 140er raten


----------



## X3N05 (24. Mai 2012)

*AW: 120mm oder 140mm Lüfter im Deckel?*

Gutgut dann danke ich euch allen für eure Antworten!
Die Frage wurde jetzt denke ich hinreichen beantwortet. Die Wahl fällt nun auf den 140er.
Noch einen schönen Tag euch allen!


----------



## Uter (24. Mai 2012)

*AW: 120mm oder 140mm Lüfter im Deckel?*



ich111 schrieb:


> Ich würde den PK-2 nehmen, da der einen großen Regelbereich hat


 Jop, außerdem hat er einen 140er Motor und keinen Vorwiderstand.



BautznerSnef schrieb:


> Ich würde mich da nicht nur auf Noiseblocker beschränken wollen. Auch Noctua hat sehr gute Lüfter: Noctua NF-P14 FLX, 140x140x25mm, 1200rpm, 110.3m³/h, 19.6dB(A) | Geizhals.at Deutschland
> 
> Das Nonplusultra: be quiet! Shadow Wings SW1 Mid-Speed 140mm (T14025-MR-2/BL055)


Der Noctua ist m.M.n. viel zu teuer und die Shadow Wings sind sicher nicht das non plus ultra, die sind Mittelklasse (auch unter den Produkten von BQ!).



X3N05 schrieb:


> Sind aber leider beide lauter. Bin da sehr empfindlich


 Schon gehört? Vergiss die Herstellerangaben, von denen kannst du dich nur auf die Drehzahl (+-10%) verlassen.
btw: Denk bei den NB an das Einlaufen.



Eddy@PC-Cooling.de schrieb:


> Die relativ grobe Regel ist hierbei - desto mehr Lüfterblätter, oder desto größere Lüfterblätter, desto höher der Luftdruck und desto höher die Lautstärke bei gleicher Drehzahl, weil einfach mehr Luft bewegt wird.


 Das ist falsch. Die grobe Regel ist: Je steiler die Lüfterblätter, desto mehr maximaler Durchsatz, je flacher, desto mehr maximaler Druck (natürlich im Rahmen der sinnvollen Winkel und ohne Beachtung der Biegung und Dicke). Sehr viele steile Lüfterblätter haben weniger Druck als weniger flache.


----------



## razzor1984 (24. Mai 2012)

*AW: 120mm oder 140mm Lüfter im Deckel?*



BautznerSnef schrieb:


> Ich würde mich da nicht nur auf Noiseblocker beschränken wollen. Auch Noctua hat sehr gute Lüfter: Noctua NF-P14 FLX, 140x140x25mm, 1200rpm, 110.3m³/h, 19.6dB(A) | Geizhals.at Deutschland
> 
> Das Nonplusultra: be quiet! Shadow Wings SW1 Mid-Speed 140mm (T14025-MR-2/BL055)


 
M.M nach die beste Wahl  - Das Lager is völlig ebenbürtig zum NB-Pk2
Wie gut das Lager ist, merkt man an den wirklich minimalen Reibungswiderstand. Auch wenn der Lüfter keinen Strom mehr bekommt, dreht sich dieser noch immer recht lange nach


----------



## Eddy@Nanoxia (25. Mai 2012)

*AW: 120mm oder 140mm Lüfter im Deckel?*



Uter schrieb:


> Das ist falsch. Die grobe Regel ist: Je steiler die Lüfterblätter, desto mehr maximaler Durchsatz, je flacher, desto mehr maximaler Druck (natürlich im Rahmen der sinnvollen Winkel und ohne Beachtung der Biegung und Dicke). Sehr viele steile Lüfterblätter haben weniger Druck als weniger flache.



Deine Aussage stimmt so auch nicht. Dir nutzen die steilsten Lüfterblätter nichts, wenn es zu wenige sind oder sie zu wenig Fläche haben. Eine genau Differenzierung wäre nur in einem längeren Artikel zu erklären, daher ja auch die Aussage "ganz grob".  Du stellst ja mehr oder minder schon selbst fest, dass man z.B. die Biegung und Dicke mal mehr oder minder außen vor lassen sollte.


----------

